# Need device drivers for Dell 700m



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Hello,

Maybe someone can help me I just reformatted a Dell Inspiron 700m notebook. After reinstalling all the drivers from Dell's website. I still have three devices in Device Manager that I need drivers for, but I can't find them anywhere. Unfortunately I don't have a recovery disc either. Can anyone tell me where I can get the drivers or get the recovery disc.

Devices are:

-Mass Storage Controller
-Network Controller
-Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller

Thanks guys in advance for the help.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...eid=7129&typecnt=1&releaseid=R111510&vercnt=7

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?fileid=145643

The first link at Dell has self extracting driver sets for your model. Have you seen this
support link yet? The second is for the bios update.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are using Win XP these drivers are in XP's driver data base already. I am using my Inspiron 2650 with out the preinstalled Software and XP Home version and all of these are loaded with Win XP on installation.


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

I failed to mention that I already flashed the BIOS using BIOS update and that didn't fix it either. Any other ideals would be greatly appreciated. I haven't tried checking winxp drivers I'll give it a try. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Randolf34 (Nov 28, 2005)

XP's auto update often helps with downloading drivers as well as hardware updates. It
is one thing there to try out by going to the update link.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

RookieTech said:


> Hello,
> 
> Maybe someone can help me I just reformatted a Dell Inspiron 700m notebook. After reinstalling all the drivers from Dell's website. I still have three devices in Device Manager that I need drivers for, but I can't find them anywhere. Unfortunately I don't have a recovery disc either. Can anyone tell me where I can get the drivers or get the recovery disc.
> 
> ...


Delete them from Device manager and restart, if they don't reappear they were duplicates of currently installed drivers. All you should have to do on DELL's web site is enter your service tag to get pointed to the correct drivers.


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I tried Windows update no success and I uninstalled the devices and restarted PC, windows just found all three of them again. And when I went to Dell's website and enter service tag before it did not provided drivers for these devices. I'm not sure what else to do. I can't use my usb ports and I don't what to make of the other two devices. Does anyone else have any ideas? Thanks for trying to help me figure this thing out.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you load chipset drivers?


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

I loaded chipset drivers straight from Dell's website.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I would have expected that to take care of the missing USB drivers . . try deleting them in Device Manager and rebooting to see if Windows relaods the drivers.

The network card ( probably the Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller)

the mass controller sounds like it is this  one ?


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Well one down and two more to go! I already had the Broadcom 440x 10/100 Intergrated Controller Driver installed on the laptop. However I didn't have the Texas Instruments PCI7420 Flash Memory/SD Reader driver. I installed that one and that help to solve the mass controller device. But I still can't get the usb drivers and the other network controller issue resolved. Still open to anymore ideas. Thanks Simpswr for your input on that one.


----------



## 94555 (Apr 27, 2007)

The network controller is for the wireless device - Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection - driver on the Dell Web site.

XP SP2 should take care of the USB. Hope this helps.


----------

